# Non Eu Spouse Residence Card Approved



## waqasars (Jun 23, 2016)

My Residence card just approved on 11 May 2017. The decision was made on the spot. So application processed in one working day. I will receive the card in 3 to 4 weeks. I got my document number and issue, expiry date on approval receipt. 

Here is my complete story.

1: Booked accommodation on https://www.thehomelike.com/. you just have to pay the first month rent 
online using credit card. 

2: Arrived in Dusseldorf on 15 February 2017 and Got confirmation from apartment owner on my name and wife name.

3: On 17 February 2017 went for residence registration with Local Town hall. Only passport and owner confirmation require for this purpose. The registration process took only 10 mints and anmeldung paper was in our hand You can go by appointment or without appointment.

4: 20th February 2017 went to Ausländerbehörde Düsseldorf to apply the residence card. Again went there without appointment. They refused to talk without translator. The were very rude and did not speak a single word of English. 

5: Again went on 21 February with translator They said you people come without appointment and i dont have enough time to process your application today. I will make a new appointment. He made a new appointment and provided a list of documents for residence card.

6: We went again on 15 March 2017. Our bad luck translator was late by 10 mints. He did not process the application bcoz of the translator was late. But he provided some information like we need working contract of Eu citizen and the Salary should be 1000 Euro Net.

7. The new appointment was on 11 May 2017. This time he deal us without translator. He was very nice this time and processed the application with complete documents. He did not ask a single question about documents and related application. He approved the residence card on the spot and told me it will be valid for 5 years and you will receive it in 3 to 4 weeks. Only paid around 29 Euro fee for the card.

Following is the complete list complete documents.

1. Passport
2. Passport Picture
3. Marriage certificate translated in German and orignal
4. Birth certificate of applicant translated in German and original
5. Anmeldung for both
6.Work contract on my wife name (We provided 1300 Euro Net salary)
7. Health Insurance (Confirmation Letter) of my wife ( You need a regular German Health insurance as they will not accept other Eu country insurance) in our case it was AOK.

I advise you book your accommodation through homelike its a bit expensive but good to complete the process. They will not ask for work contract. Here in Germany landlord rent the accommodation with work contract.

It is very hard to find a job without German skills. My wife got the contract only 2 days before our appointment.



Regards,
Waqas


----------



## sweetoo (Aug 24, 2015)

waqasars said:


> My Residence card just approved on 11 May 2017. The decision was made on the spot. So application processed in one working day. I will receive the card in 3 to 4 weeks. I got my document number and issue, expiry date on approval receipt.
> 
> Here is my complete story.
> 
> ...




Hi Waqas, 

Have you apostilled the all these three documents?
1) original marriage certificate
2)translated german certificate
3) Copies of those above
And from where have you apostilled and translated these documents. I am looking for the advice. Anyone??

regards, 
eva


----------



## waqasars (Jun 23, 2016)

sweetoo said:


> Hi Waqas,
> 
> Have you apostilled the all these three documents?
> 1) original marriage certificate
> ...



Hi Eva,

My documents were not apostilled. They only took the the translated copy of marriage certificate.

Regards,
Waqas


----------

